# VIP 622 loses sats after 3am reboot



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello,

I've had a VIP 622 for about a year now without major issue. Unfortunately, for the last three weeks (not quite coinciding with the latest software upgrade), after rebooting at 3am, the unit cannot locate a satellite, transponder, download program guide information until after I unplug it and plug it back in. Initially, the diagnosis from Dish support was LNB drift, however the tech that came out said it wasn't that. He re-did some connectors, then left saying that Dish would call me later. They never called. Now, I'm getting a bit angry because this happens every day--the only way around it is to change the reboot time. 

Is anyone else experiencing this? Any insight? (Please note this is currently only happening on my VIP622--my other HD receiver is working fine.)

Scott


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Try this : 

1. Unplug the sat cables from the receiver. 
2. Run a check switch with the cables not connected. This clears the switch matrix. 
3. Unplug the receiver for 2 minutes. 
4. Replug the sat cables to receiver.
5. RE run the check switch and let it down load the guide.

This should fix your problems unless it is a software induced problem . Then the problems can only be fixed by another software update. What software do you have by the way?


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

This just happened to me late last night. I am going to try the procedure listed in this post to see if it corrects the problem.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

dunkonu23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a VIP 622 for about a year now without major issue. Unfortunately, for the last three weeks (not quite coinciding with the latest software upgrade), after rebooting at 3am, the unit cannot locate a satellite, transponder, download program guide information until after I unplug it and plug it back in. Initially, the diagnosis from Dish support was LNB drift, however the tech that came out said it wasn't that. He re-did some connectors, then left saying that Dish would call me later. They never called. Now, I'm getting a bit angry because this happens every day--the only way around it is to change the reboot time.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate a little bit on your dish/switch configuration?


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Just did the procedure that was listed and I got the guide back and the ota tuner back but I have no satellite channels showing on the tv the only channels I can see are the ota hd channels and the satellite guide when I press the guide button. Is their anything else to try ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Can you elaborate a little bit on your dish/switch configuration?


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll try those suggestions, thanks!

My dish is a 1000Plus with a 4 in 4 out switch (I don't have the exact model number with me because I'm at work, right now). If the exact model number is necessary, I'll post it. As far as software version, I'm on the one that allows a USB2 hard drive. I've got a Mybook 500 gig connected and working just fine. Here's a picture taken right after the installation last September:










Thanks!

Scott


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish 1000 Plus with a DishProPlus 44 switch.

Is there a particular program you're watching every night before turning off the TV? (In my house that would be my NBC local while I watch Leno and Conan. Which means my receiver is always on the same spotbeam every night at the time of reboot.)

It may have something to do with this "last channel watched". Try a different channel.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm... not really. On the weekends it's probably on History or History International. It's very odd. Today, it didn't happen, which really stunned me because Saturday, it happened. Sunday it happened, and has happened every day for the last three weeks except yesterday. As I said, I called Dish about this and the tech who came to my home basically did nothing but refer me back to Dish who never called. If it happens again in the morning, I'm going to call Dish again. 

Scott


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

well mine did it again today. I have a dish 1000, software version is 441, as for as the switch all I can see is dish plus writing on the the dual lnb and dish pro on the single one next to the dual.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dunkonu23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a VIP 622 for about a year now without major issue. Unfortunately, for the last three weeks (not quite coinciding with the latest software upgrade), after rebooting at 3am, the unit cannot locate a satellite, transponder, download program guide information until after I unplug it and plug it back in. Initially, the diagnosis from Dish support was LNB drift, however the tech that came out said it wasn't that. He re-did some connectors, then left saying that Dish would call me later. They never called. Now, I'm getting a bit angry because this happens every day--the only way around it is to change the reboot time.
> 
> ...


Don't know if this is the same as your situation but check out post #373 on the below post. Saw it this morning and it sounds similar to yours.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1069739#post1069739


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

I can rule out the that issue on post #373 on my end because I have not hooked up a usb hard drive nor I have tried to attempt to use one with my 622.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

rndthm, the larger LNB that says "dpPLUS" is a DPP Twin (not a dual) which has the switch built in. Since the other case in this thread is a DPP44, it would seem the problem is with the 622. It's probably the "Fails to re-acquire signal" bug introduced in L409 which never went to wide release.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Don't know if this is the same as your situation but check out post #373 on the below post. Saw it this morning and it sounds similar to yours.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1069739#post1069739


It sure sounds like what mine was doing but as soon as I turned off the external hard drive the problems (including spontaneous reboots, random black screens with no audio until you change channels/tuners, etc.) have gone away. I still think it's probably related to some changes that are in the L4.41 software since it sounds like the OP's problems started sometime after that update.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's not the post 373 thing. This started long before I hooked up the hard drive. Oddly, it hasn't happened in two days. 

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's back. Calling Dish in the morning.

Scott


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a tech appointment that should be at my house in the next hour to look at my problem. I will post an update when he leaves.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

This sounds a lot like the problem I have had, although mine usually will work on one of my TV's but the other will search for a transponder and never find it. A soft reboot always fixes it but it has happened 3 times now and always over the weekend, always over night.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, Galaxie... Yep... my other TV's aren't affected. Weekends are guaranteed to not work. Ticks me off more then because of Saturday/Sunday morning Formula 1 recording/watching.

I've always thought it was the 622, but we shall see. This morning, no problem.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't know if this is related, but I just had a 722 installed and am going through the "break in" period for a new plasma HDTV set. I set the "Inactivity" mode to "disable" and when I awoke this morning the Dish inactivity screen saver was present.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

Tech was here Thursday night and determined the 622 is bad so dish is sending me another 622.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Interesting, I always had an error message pop up for a fraction of a second and I could never read it. Last this happened and the error message stayed up, it said a switch needed to be checked. So I checked the switch and it came out fine, after the satellites were found again all was well. If I have it happen again I will call them, now that I have the external HD it isn't a big deal to get mine replaced.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, it has taken a few weeks, but I think the problem is fixed. Techs came out yesterday and decided to realign the dish and replace the 622. They replaced the 622 with a 722 at no charge, so I'm a happy camper, again--fortunate, too. 

Scott


----------



## 3amupdate (Mar 28, 2008)

rtk said:


> Can you elaborate a little bit on your dish/switch configuration?


dish offered help but was howlin at the moon

any remedy?


----------



## 3amupdate (Mar 28, 2008)

rtk said:


> Can you elaborate a little bit on your dish/switch configuration?


 tech supp said 622 dvr said unit was bad . was replaced at my shipping costs.
same problem persists
talked to advance tech support
they said my cable dvi/hdmi was bad (monster cable)
replaced it .Problem still persists.
cannot believe that my plasma tv dvi connection is bad since there are no other issues ever in quality..only after the 3am update .
cannot find signal... have to reboot . when this is done the picture is shifted say 10percent to the right???
remedy for this is to unplug dvi cable from 622 dvr then everything is okay>>
remedy for cant find signal is the same unplug and replug do not have to reboot


----------

